
Surfer dude stuns physicists with theory of everything - evo_9
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/large-hadron-collider/3314456/Surfer-dude-stuns-physicists-with-theory-of-everything.html
======
aphyr
I don't want to flag this, per se, but readers should be aware that this
particular article is rather old. The theory has been picked up, criticized,
defended, and a subsequent paper published.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Exceptionally_Simple_Theory_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Exceptionally_Simple_Theory_of_Everything)

[http://www.science20.com/quantum_diaries_survivor/garrett_li...](http://www.science20.com/quantum_diaries_survivor/garrett_lisis_new_e8_paper)

